# Anyone know of this breeder?



## EricaP

This is her website... Shereana's Havanese - Home

I found her from the AKC website. She is very nice and personable but doesn't list anything about the genetic testing done on the dogs. I asked her about it and she said she can show me in person. Definitely a home breeder and not a puppy mill. Anything else I should ask? We will go there on Sunday.


----------



## Molly120213

http://www.havaneseforum.com/59-news-announcements/19308-things-look-reputable-breeder.html


----------



## krandall

There are a lot of questions you'll need to ask, as they are not answered on the web site. It's not so much "genetic testing" you need. Genetic testing is usually done to prove parentage, or some breeders use it to weed out the short haired gene in their lines. It can also be used if breeders are purposely breeding away from the curly gene, or specifically want to breed chocolates or reds. It's really not health-related. The testing you want on the parents, (bare minimum) is hips, patellas, heart, eyes (CERF) and ears (BAER). Even better if they've been tested for elbows, and thyroid, though not all breeders do these tests. These are the tests on the PARENTS. Puppies should have BAER testing for unilateral deafness, and their hearts should have been checked before they go home. Besides that, they are too young or other testing. Personally, I also want soaped photos of the puppy so that I can see that they have straight legs and reasonable conformation. A pet puppy may have some conformation issues that could keep them out of the show ring, but they should still have SOUND conformation, with reasonably straight legs.

Another BIG question for this breeder is how she starts them on potty training. Havanese puppies that have a good start on SOME sort of potty training before the come home are a breeze to potty train. If this hasn't been WELL started, they can take a LONG time to train. Not impossible, but a lot harder.


----------



## EricaP

krandall said:


> There are a lot of questions you'll need to ask, as they are not answered on the web site. It's not so much "genetic testing" you need. Genetic testing is usually done to prove parentage, or some breeders use it to weed out the short haired gene in their lines. It can also be used if breeders are purposely breeding away from the curly gene, or specifically want to breed chocolates or reds. It's really not health-related. The testing you want on the parents, (bare minimum) is hips, patellas, heart, eyes (CERF) and ears (BAER). Even better if they've been tested for elbows, and thyroid, though not all breeders do these tests. These are the tests on the PARENTS. Puppies should have BAER testing for unilateral deafness, and their hearts should have been checked before they go home. Besides that, they are too young or other testing. Personally, I also want soaped photos of the puppy so that I can see that they have straight legs and reasonable conformation. A pet puppy may have some conformation issues that could keep them out of the show ring, but they should still have SOUND conformation, with reasonably straight legs.
> 
> Another BIG question for this breeder is how she starts them on potty training. Havanese puppies that have a good start on SOME sort of potty training before the come home are a breeze to potty train. If this hasn't been WELL started, they can take a LONG time to train. Not impossible, but a lot harder.


Thanks so much - that is so helpful! What is a "soaped" photo? Also, why is straight legs so important?


----------



## krandall

EricaP said:


> Thanks so much - that is so helpful! What is a "soaped" photo? Also, why is straight legs so important?


Since Havanese puppies (let alone adults!!) are so fluffy, it's very possible to have crooked legs that are completely hidden by a pretty coat. There is also a genetic problem called Chondro Dysplasia, or dwarfism that besides the crooked legs, also includes a number of other potential health problems (though not all dogs with Chondro Dysplasia develop these other problems)

Not all breeders soap their adults or puppies, but I, personally, would not buy a puppy from a breeder who wouldn't do it for me.

If a puppy is ONLY going to be a pet puppy, crooked legs MIGHT not be an issue at all... many Havanese with crooked legs live long, healthy lives. OTOH, it's a gamble. Crooked legs can be a soundness issue, and many dogs with crooked legs can't do long walks, if that's important to you. They certainly shouldn't be doing a lot of jumping, and since I do competitive obedience rally and agility, all of which require jumping, straight legs and good conformation.

Here is Kodi and Pixel's sire's page, which includes "soaps" so you can get an idea what they look like. (and what a straight legged dog looks like! ): Poshpage


----------



## Robo

EricaP said:


> This is her website... Shereana's Havanese - Home
> 
> I found her from the AKC website. She is very nice and personable but doesn't list anything about the genetic testing done on the dogs. I asked her about it and she said she can show me in person. Definitely a home breeder and not a puppy mill. Anything else I should ask? We will go there on Sunday.


----------



## Robo

I got a dog there with several genetic issues!


----------

